# getting into horse training, England



## Saskia

There are a few problems, honestly pretty much no one will employee a 16 year old to train their horse. Socially and legally you're still considered very much a child. 

There are a few things I'd recommend. First, can you get an apprenticeship or working student position with a reputable trainer? That will give you hands on experience, and a reference, and get you into the industry. If that isn't an option I'd look at working towards your instructing certification. I know here Pony Club is always wanting volunteer instructors and have their own certification program, that might be a good starting point. 

Also - be successful, start training successful horses. Compete yourself, get your name out there so people know you. If you're still at school work really hard. You're right about the trouble of not having your own yard, your own float, car etc. All these things cost money, and usually more than just training can provide, at least in the beginning. You'll probably need another income if you want to look at opening your own training business sometime. 

The things I look for a trainer are reputation, history of success and experience/qualifications. You need to build those up.


----------



## SlideStop

Several things, 

First, I see you going on and on and on about bits. Ironically I see every single photo on your website is horses being ridden (I assume by you because it is your training site) in bits *with flash nosebands*. I didn't see one single bitless bridle on your page. 

Second, you keep going back and fourth between "my", "we" and "I". Which is it? 

Third, 



> How I work with horses:
> I use methods of horsemanship to lay down the basic foundations of a horses training. This horsemanship will also allow me to solve problems that may occur during the training process humanly.
> 
> For those of you who don't know about horsemanship:
> How I would describe horsemanship is talking to a horse in their language and helping them to respond to our.
> Horses mainly communicate to herd member by using body language. Everything a horse does usually means something. Furthermore, horsemanship is about understanding a horses instincts and fears and using that to understand why a horse spooked when he did and not punishing them for it.


horse·man·ship
ˈhôrsmənˌSHip/Submit
noun
1.
the art or practice of riding on horseback.

Horsemanship just a broad term mean meaning you work with horses. A trainer who beats their horse with a 2x4 and a trainer who trains using natural methods are still horsemen and practice horsemanship.


----------



## CowboyBob

I think it's all been said. I
f I was looking for a trainer I would have a hard time going to a 16 year old, you just haven't lived that long yet. You might be a good horseman, but that doesn't always translate into good trainer. 
I would guard my name if I were you. I would work to build a great name by helping friends that have horses by riding, feeding, barn setting, fencing anything. If you get a good name in the horse world around you once you start "training" people will know your name and know you are a hard worker. Start keep track of horse you have worked with before and after video's would be a good idea. 
So my advice is for the next two to three years work your butt off give away your help if you have to make a few dollars when you can. But work, while your at it pick up riding jobs wherever you can. But Remember, Guard your name, make it stand for something.


----------



## Saskia

Thought I'd add - CowboyBob is right. 

Protect your name and reputation. Going out there now you'll just be "some kid" training horses. It's not going to reflect well. All you have in the horse world is your name and reputation. Get out there, like CowboyBob said, help people, get involved, become known and liked. Even though horses are your hobby always act in a way that reflects well on you and your future profession - not just having fun.


----------



## CowboyBob

Saskia said:


> Protect your name and reputation... All you have in the horse world is your name and reputation...


 
And in the horse world it is SO EASY to loss your good name. The better you can build you name now the harder it will be for some "dumb horse owner" to ruin later.


----------



## madyasmkey

SlideStop said:


> Several things,
> 
> First, I see you going on and on and on about bits. Ironically I see every single photo on your website is horses being ridden (I assume by you because it is your training site) in bits *with flash nosebands*. I didn't see one single bitless bridle on your page.
> 
> Second, you keep going back and fourth between "my", "we" and "I". Which is it?
> 
> Third,
> 
> 
> 
> horse·man·ship
> ˈhôrsmənˌSHip/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> the art or practice of riding on horseback.
> 
> Horsemanship just a broad term mean meaning you work with horses. A trainer who beats their horse with a 2x4 and a trainer who trains using natural methods are still horsemen and practice horsemanship.



I haven't yet got any pictures of me bitless because I haven't competed for nearly a year now so I have no pictures yet. I'm gonna change a lot of it as soon as I get on a computer. 

I have got an interview for an apprenticeship at a competitive yard and hopefully I'll be able to do some training there. To the people who know me, I'm usually the one who gets asked about horses and to train for often than not so I'm hoping to k keep that sort of reputation. 

I know I'm good at producing calm horses that pretty much let you do what you like with them once I've finished. 

Thanks guys, I will definitely do this and will make adjustments to my site like change my horsemanship things. Thank you.


----------



## Zexious

I'd say your first step should be to change the attitude you have displayed on your other threads. I would never send my horse to a person who was so closed minded.

Also, work on your professionalism. As mentioned above, a reputation is the most important thing that you have. Never burn any bridges.


----------



## Shoebox

Noooo way Jose. I would have big red flags about your website even if I didn't already know who you are. 

The biggest one is that you keep saying "We" this and "we" that but you never show who "we" is. When I am in the market for a trainer, I want to see just who this trainer is and a short bio about them. This is who I am, this is what I do, this is how long I've been doing it. I don't want a website with a mysterious "we" and not get to even see a picture of the supposed people who will be training my horse.

Other than that, once I realized your age I'm sorry but I would change my mind about you working with my horses. I want someone with years on them who I can relate to. And while I might be able to relate to a 16 year old, after reading how uncompromising and close minded your threads are there's just no way it would happen with me. 

As the others have said. Save your reputation. Some people are successful trainers young. Most are not for many factors. Many teenagers think they are the next Buck or Parelli and are just not at the age that they can look objectively and see their faults in their work. I think, based on what I have read, this is where you are. We get quite a bit of it in the HF. 

Good luck.


----------



## tinyliny

Don't sugar coat it, Shoebox.


----------



## madyasmkey

I am quite good at pointing out what I have done wrong in situations with horses. My biggest problem is people want experience yet I can't get experience without being offered a chance. I know it would be an expensive chance to take and there are plenty of more experienced trainers, experience doesn't mean better. A lot of the time kids can be better because a lot of the time younger people can read a horse better. (Not saying I can read a horse better than everyone) but you seem to be assuming that because I'm young and I expressed my opinion that I think I'm better than everyone else. 

Well I'm not and I'm trying hard to learn more about everyone's views but defending mine at the same time. Just because I don't like bits doesn't mean I would never user one again if someone asked a horse to be trained that way or if it works better than bitless. Just because I personally don't like something doesn't mean I'll never use it. 

I'd never thought about making a bio about myself so I'll definitely do that


----------



## Shoebox

tinyliny said:


> Don't sugar coat it, Shoebox.


I genuinely can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not!


----------



## madyasmkey

I think it might be


----------



## tinyliny

I was trying to be humorous. pretty lame attempt, huh?


----------



## Shoebox

tinyliny said:


> I was trying to be humorous. pretty lame attempt, huh?


Sometimes humor gets lost in the world of text speaking :wink:


----------



## evilamc

A lot of the text on your website you can't see  Also it always seems way less professional when you see something like "Build a free website at Webs.com" at the bottom and yourname.webs.com. You can get your own domain name and hosting for less then $60 for TWO years, just gives a better impression...at least to me


----------



## SlideStop

You think KIDS read horses BETTER? Not someone with as much experience as you are old? Yeah, ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

I can't afford anything at the moment because all my money goes to my horse. Also, I really do think that if a child saw a horse presenting aggressive behaviour, they'd respond quicker. Not saying they'd be able to do much about it though. This is just a thought though, it probably isn't the case. 

For some reason I can't load the site but I thought I'd taken the back ground off? Or is it still there?


----------



## SlideStop

madyasmkey said:


> I can't afford anything at the moment because all my money goes to my horse. Also, I really do think that if a child saw a horse presenting aggressive behaviour, they'd respond quicker. Not saying they'd be able to do much about it though. This is just a thought though, it probably isn't the case.
> 
> For some reason I can't load the site but I thought I'd taken the back ground off? Or is it still there?


If you think kids and teens respond faster to horses you must be living in your own world. Do you know how many kids who are oblivious despite having a horse? I cannot tell you how many times I have to tell some of my students "hello!! That horse is clearly ****ed off! Why would you do that??" 

Learning to read and respond comes from YEARS of observing, working with and training horses. Not age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321

madyasmkey said:


> I am quite good at pointing out what I have done wrong in situations with horses. My biggest problem is people want experience yet I can't get experience without being offered a chance. I know it would be an expensive chance to take and there are plenty of more experienced trainers, experience doesn't mean better.


You don't need a chance to prove yourself as a trainer. The best trainers start out as working students under an already established professional trainer. That way they are learning to train under the eye of someone else who can help them if a problem arises.


----------



## madyasmkey

I don't teach kids so I don't really know, it was just a thought. And me who has owned a horse for just over 2 years can read a horses body language whereas my dad who's had horses his whole life cannot (he really annoys me when he tells me to watch out when my horse turns around in the stable because she'll kick when she's clearly not going to) he isn't a great horseman yet he went out a won major competitions on his pony as a teenager and growing up. Yet people would rather ask him for advise on a behaviour issue rather than me because he's nearly 40 years older than me. 

Not saying with a choice between me and my dad means everything. But years of working with horses and experience doesn't always mean they'll do the job right. 


Unfortunately for me, people in this country don't seem to be willing to take people on for apprenticeships in horse training. Most just want a groom that'll get to ride occasionally. I'm quite lucky that I haven't been spilt with ponies since I was a child because I'd never have been how I am with horses if I had. 

The one horse I've really had to help in a situation was one that had been known for throwing riders and was horrible. Within one 2hr session with her I had her responding to pressure and coming when I ask her to. Unfortunately I forgot to get a lot of the bad bits on camera and only the part where I ride her for a little bit. She would've been a horse I'd have put a bit in if her owners could be bothered to have paid to get her Wolf teeth removed. 

If many of the people who 'knew about horses' had been there I'd never have been allowed on her. My biggest problem was that she had been left for 3 months then they got on with people both sides and had me stood in front. I was nearly crushed and the boy was thrown. They were going to tell her off! I managed to explain to them why we had caused her to do what she did and from that experience I'll never be a part of something like that again. That was a very bad in experienced mistake Web I'd made yet the people who 'knew' wanted to try again. I told them no and the owner let me work with her. 

I got a very long lecture afterwards about how she was dangerous and want allowed near her (not by my mum or dad) yet I still got on and rode her the next day.


----------



## jaydee

I'm going to reply to you as someone who is British and also worked with horses in Britain
Firstly - at 16 and without your own facilities, no matter how good you are, you aren't going to get any sort of clients worth having - you might pick up some of the sorts who want something cheap but if you have to pay livery costs somewhere that's got either a manege or Indoor school and stabling (because you can't break and school horses without those things and look professional) you won't make any profit at all
Younger trainers with their own facilities (owned by parents) can sometimes make it if they're proven in some sort of competitive way or their parents are.
You would need insurance and you won't get that at your age.
I don't like to discourage anyone who's keen but if you seriously want to work with horses then enroll in an Equestrian College and take your BHS exams because most good employers now want that and it would look better on a CV or advert. If you don't take the college route your only other hope of getting experience is to find a competition yard that will give you a chance or a good dealer - but you have to be prepared to get on anything that comes on to the yard and all the good ones will want to see some sort of references before they take a risk on you.


----------



## madyasmkey

I'm going for an interview on Friday to a saddlery that do big competitions with brand prix dressage and eventers ect... They didn't ask for references, just to see what I can do. I get that without the facilities I'll never make a profit, but I'm not such much hoping for that rather than experience. I'm gleefully moving to a big race yard and I'll hopefully be able to help them prep their horses. They have one that is blind in one eye and I'm really hoping to get the chance to work with him because they sent him off but they gave him an hour before sending back. Hopefully having every day to work with him for months I might be able to back him. He'll never race, but you can tell he doesn't enjoy just living in a field with an old house that won't play with him. 

My .BHS is an issue because it's so expensive and the school refuses to help with Costa to a GCSE equivalent. I'm hoping t to get this apprenticeship and build from there as I thought that'd be the best way to go. I just wanted to see if anyone thought of another way that might not mean I have to leave home.


----------



## CowboyBob

madyasmkey said:


> I am quite good at pointing out what I have done wrong in situations with horses. My biggest problem is people want experience yet I can't get experience without being offered a chance.


This is were my advice comes in handy. Work you butt off people will see it and come to know you as a hard, honest worker. Pick up training jobs where you can you might have to work for free for awhile that's ok. You are talking about the age old problem of every young person entering the work force. "everyone wants experience, I can't get work how can I gain experience". This is not new. Apprenticeship. 



madyasmkey said:


> experience doesn't mean better.


True experience doesn't always mean better, However a lot of the time it does.



madyasmkey said:


> A lot of the time kids can be better because a lot of the time younger people can read a horse better.


Ok...? I don't know that I agree with this. Age doesn't determine what we are good at or not good at. Knowledge and experience would more accurately determine what we are good at. 



madyasmkey said:


> but you seem to be assuming that because I'm young and I expressed my opinion that I think I'm better than everyone else.


This is the problem you are having. You asked us to tell you what we think of you as a trainer. You asked for our assumptions based on your web site and what we know about you. (what we know about you is based on what you have said in this Forum) Now, you SEEM to be a little upset with our assumptions and opinions. Sorry, but our assumptions and opinions are ours you can' try to talk us out of them but because they are based on what you have written here it going to be hard to change a persons mind. If you don't like the assumptions and opinions that you have helped us come to then you MIGHT want to look at changing how you present yourself. For example being overly opinionated about things can win you friends, that share your opinion, but can also just as fast turn others off to you because of you opinions. Make sure the hill you are going to die on is worth dieing on. 



madyasmkey said:


> Well I'm not and I'm trying hard to learn more about everyone's views but defending mine at the same time.


This is Great for you to do. Learn, Learn, Learn, be slow to except what someone says, but be just as slow to throw out what someone says. Weigh everything. Be quick to listen and slow to speak. I can listen to anyone and everyone, some by experience I discard out of hand, new ideas I am slow to discard. 
Don't be so quick to speak out against something unless you KNOW it to be wrong. I have found in the training world there are few things I would dismiss as being wrong, are they the best? I think no. But do I speak that no. 
Why do you need to defend yourself in the realm of ideas if someone hold a different opinion then you so be it. You make it sound like learning about someone else and their views is a debate to be won or lost. When learning a different view learn it and experiment with it open minded. To say you are learning different views and yet defend your at the same time you are saying "I hear you view my is better" then why try to learn other views you are just going to defend you view. Just forget the other view and don't learn.


----------



## jaydee

I'm assuming that you have taken your GCSE's and not just quitting school?
At your age you would be eligible for a lot of financial support to go to College - I'm not sure you've really looked into the costs very thoroughly
Work on a racing yard is hard slog - don't imagine it will be anything but that.


----------



## madyasmkey

I'm don't GCSE's now. I don't intend on going to college or sixth form because I don't get on with people my age and do adults. So that's why I'm looking to go to an apprenticeship. It's now illegal for me to leave education until I'm 18 and if I could I'd drop out completely and work hard. 

I'm not going to be working there, livery. But these people are the nicest people I've ever met and I reckon they'd give me a chance with a horse that won't race anyway.


----------



## madyasmkey

CowboyBob said:


> This is were my advice comes in handy. Work you butt off people will see it and come to know you as a hard, honest worker. Pick up training jobs where you can you might have to work for free for awhile that's ok. You are talking about the age old problem of every young person entering the work force. "everyone wants experience, I can't get work how can I gain experience". This is not new. Apprenticeship.
> 
> 
> 
> True experience doesn't always mean better, However a lot of the time it does.
> 
> 
> Ok...? I don't know that I agree with this. Age doesn't determine what we are good at or not good at. Knowledge and experience would more accurately determine what we are good at.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem you are having. You asked us to tell you what we think of you as a trainer. You asked for our assumptions based on your web site and what we know about you. (what we know about you is based on what you have said in this Forum) Now, you SEEM to be a little upset with our assumptions and opinions. Sorry, but our assumptions and opinions are ours you can' try to talk us out of them but because they are based on what you have written here it going to be hard to change a persons mind. If you don't like the assumptions and opinions that you have helped us come to then you MIGHT want to look at changing how you present yourself. For example being overly opinionated about things can win you friends, that share your opinion, but can also just as fast turn others off to you because of you opinions. Make sure the hill you are going to die on is worth dieing on.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Great for you to do. Learn, Learn, Learn, be slow to except what someone says, but be just as slow to throw out what someone says. Weigh everything. Be quick to listen and slow to speak. I can listen to anyone and everyone, some by experience I discard out of hand, new ideas I am slow to discard.
> Don't be so quick to speak out against something unless you KNOW it to be wrong. I have found in the training world there are few things I would dismiss as being wrong, are they the best? I think no. But do I speak that no.
> Why do you need to defend yourself in the realm of ideas if someone hold a different opinion then you so be it. You make it sound like learning about someone else and their views is a debate to be won or lost. When learning a different view learn it and experiment with it open minded. To say you are learning different views and yet defend your at the same time you are saying "I hear you view my is better" then why try to learn other views you are just going to defend you view. Just forget the other view and don't learn.



Btw. I like your way of explaining things. You make some very good points I hadn't considered


----------



## sarahfromsc

SlideStop, maybe she thinks our walkers and/or canes would impede our ability to get out of the way?

Mines a turbo charged model.............*grins*


----------



## madyasmkey

Yep. Thanks for that, very useful input.


----------



## CowboyBob

madyasmkey said:


> ... And me who has owned a horse for just over 2 years can read a horses body language whereas my dad who's had horses his whole life cannot (he really annoys me when he tells me to watch out when my horse turns around in the stable because she'll kick when she's clearly not going to) .


 I think you Dad is giving you good advice, if I had a horse in a stall and it turned its but to me in the stall I would assume it was going to kick but because it could I would make them turn back around whither it was going to kick or not, its bad manners.



madyasmkey said:


> ... he isn't a great horseman yet he went out a won major competitions on his pony as a teenager and growing up. *Yet people would rather ask him for advise on a behaviour issue rather than me because he's nearly 40 years older than me.*


 And this is the trouble with a 16 year old trainer, you can't fight peoples prospective. You can only work to change it by what you do not by what you say. 



madyasmkey said:


> ... But years of working with horses and experience doesn't always mean they'll do the job right.


 You are right, but again it's their prospective. Being 16 you can't fight it you can only work hard to change it.



madyasmkey said:


> ... Unfortunately for me, people in this country don't seem to be willing to take people on for apprenticeships in horse training. Most just want a groom that'll get to ride occasionally. I'm quite lucky that I haven't been spilt with ponies since I was a child because I'd never have been how I am with horses if I had.


Then take the job as a groom and ride when you can work your butt off with a trainer with a good name until you build a name for yourself.


----------



## madyasmkey

Okay. I'm gonna do that. Thank you


----------



## Zexious

In regards to your website: I see only photos of one horse. To me that says (not saying this is the case, but it's what I'd think if I were a potential client) this rider put some finishing touches on an already finished and show ready animal. You claim to have trained more than ten horses, so I would put more photos in varying stages of training up.


In regards to children knowing horses better... I'm sorry, but that really doesn't make any sense. If that were the case, and there were scientific evidence to back it, then why are there very few trainers under the age of eighteen, versus adults? And why would adults simply lose that ability?


----------



## madyasmkey

I have got some pictures of the process, just haven't put them on yet. I do have a page with all my projects on a page I don't think I put the pictures of my mare being backed on there. My stupid tablet wont let me even see it at the moment.

Also ive know a lot of people been taught out of knowing horses by some people I also said it was a thought, not something that has actually been proven


----------



## Foxhunter

Well, I have probably started as many horses as weeks you have lived! 
I am a great believer in giving youngsters a chance but there is no way in this world that I would ever let you work with a youngster or a remedial.

You come across as a know it all. People with that little thing called _experience_ count for nothing because you are sixteen and know all that counts. 

On top of that, if you cannot be bothered to read your posts before submitting them makes me think you are slap happy, not a good thing around horses. I too am using an iPad and it is a pain the way it alters words but a quick read through does at least mean it makes sense to those reading it.

I looked at your video and that would be another very good reason I would not allow you near a horse in my care, unsupervised.


----------



## madyasmkey

I don't know if all a never said I do. No-One can ever know enough about horses and will learn every day from them. I have a difficult tablet to use and makes it incredibly difficult. Ipads are easier because it probably doesn't freeze if you try to scroll up on your writing. 

I know I don't know everything about horses and never will. 

And which video? I'd never put a horse through something they cannot cope with.


----------



## Foxhunter

The one with the two boys doubled up on what I assume is your horse. I am not against doubling up on a horse for a short bit of fun but one of those lads never had a hat on.


----------



## jimmyp

I have to question any one who at 16yo claims to have broke 20 horses..... not saying you haven't just not overly convinced. To assume that you have so much experience and to justify it to us (and yourself) by saying you are the one people go to for questions tells me 2 things. First of all you could benefit from some humility, and second of all of tells me you likely run in small circles with people who are either likely your age, or have little to no horse experience.

I start and break a couple horses a year mostly our own, occasionally I will take on a problem horse and provide some polish. I will be the first to tell you I am no horse trainer but I do get results. 

I would suggest you take on the apprenticeship, shovel stalls carry water, whatever. Most of all WATCH LISTEN and LEARN. Save every cent you can, and get whatever license you need. In 4-5yrs after having possibly been in 2-3 or more barns come back with a resume and an more mature attitude. I would imagine you will get a different resp once from people.

Jim


----------



## madyasmkey

They both had hats on in the video. I don't ride without a hat or let anyone else ride without a hat on my horse because it makes her insurance invalid and mine. I am definitely going to do an apostleship too, I'm just looking for a place to go at the moment.


----------



## faye

You want to get into horse training seriously here is how: 

1) finish school, Do your A levels.
2) go to an equine college, there are plenty in the UK. Get yourelf some decent experiance, qualifications and references.
3) learn how to act proffessionaly.
4) whilst doing all of the above buy several youngsters and bring them on to compete at a decent level. 
5) get results at what ever competition you specialise in, these results need to be affiliated and at a decent level (so dressage at medium level or above, Showjumping you need to have at the very least foxhunter, BE90 for eventing)
6) Get your name out there and known as a good sympathetic rider, 
7) ride any half decent horse offered to you even if it means making a loss.
9) take any learning opportunity presented to you, be prepared to move round the country or even the world to take opprtunities. This includes working pupils, apprenticeships, freelance work etc.
8) obtain some facilities, at minimum you will need a school, turnout paddocks and stables.

Here are 2 example of Trainers I know, trust and will send horses too.

Trainer number 1
She moved to the UK in 1969, then moved to Edinburgh and completed her O and A levels.
She went on to study BHSAI and stages level 1, 2 and 3 under Alec Lyall (FBHS) at Snainton riding centre in Scarborough in 1979 / 1980.
From here on she had many years experience working both in England and abroad. She was trained by the Spanish Riding School in Vienna, being in charge of dressage horses, training riders in riding schools, breaking horses, caring for TB broodmares (including foaling and rearing their offspring), learning herd, infant psychology and behaviour. Dealing with horses coming out of racing, and more. Drawing on this experience, she eventually started her own business in 1985.
she has Competed at National and Local Level in nearly every aspect of the horse world. Trained and competed many affiliated show-jumpers, and horses competing with British Eventing.
She is an Accredited racehorse trainer for ROR (Rehabilitation of Racehorses).
Uses a range of training techniques from the standard English approach to Western and Natural Horsemanship Training techniques
Has hunted from the Berkeley and Beaufort hunts in Gloucestershire to the Brocklesby hunt in Lincolnshire, and the Holderness hunt in East Yorkshire.
She writes articles on equine behavior for YourHorse magazine, she gives lectures and informal talks on equine psycology and is internationaly recognised.
She is open to new ideas and learning new techniques.
She specialises in dangerous problem horses who's only other option is often a bullet. She has many testimonials on her website.
She is at the absolute top of her proffession and charges accordingly (and yes sending my pony to her for 9 weeks ended up with a scarily large bill)

Trainer 2:
Is only 20 yrs old and in the process of setting up her own business backing, breaking and producing show horses.
She did her GCSE's and A levels and is currently studying at Bishop Burton college. 
all through her GCSE's etc she competed her own horses/ponies and she rode every horse offered to her at national level. 
She has just achieved her BHS AI certification and she passed level 3 with distinction
She has backed and broken many many different horses and has a proven track record of those horses going on to do great things (including great things as mounts for small children). 
She is ultimatly a consumate proffessional and behaves as such! Her horses and herself are alway immaculatly turnedout in a traditional manner.
She has bought cheap ponies and turned them into stars, sold them on and bought something a bit better.
She works every evening teaching lessons and every saturday at a riding school. She has earned a reputation that she is now being offered some seriously nice horses and ponies to compete as well as having 2 of her own that will be out at top level this year. 
She honestly works all the hours god sends and i honestly dont know how she does it!
As she is just setting up and trying to establish a good client base her prices at less than a quater of trainer 1's.

I dont work proffessionaly with horses as there just isnt enough money in it for me however I am your potential client. I buy very nice young horses I often send them away to be broken proffessionaly (I cant afford to risk my career on a bad fall), I have a very very large network of horsey friends all around the country and often get asked for recomendations. I also have the money to send my horse for training and am not afraid of placing a horse with an up and coming trainer. Word of mouth is the only way to get a good reputation in the horse world and it is so easy to ruin your reputation
The big drawback for you is that I have a very good equine education, my mother rode for team GB. I've schooled horses that were long listed for the paralympics, Ridden to medium level dressage, competed eventing, showjumping and at national level in showing. I've schooled youngsters, In my uni holidays I freelanced as a groom, I schooled horses and got myself a bit of a reputation for schooling para horses and being able to school them for their riders specific physical needs (Teaching a horse so half pass without the use of my leg for example as the owner did not have a functioning left leg). 
if I place a horse with an up and coming trainer I want to see results and previously trained horses before I do and I will be breathing down thier neck to make sure they dont screw up my very expensive horse (which takes a good proffessional attitude to deal with)

I send my horses for one of 2 reasons 1) The horse is difficult or dangerous and I cant afford the risk to my job (this horse would go to trainer 1)or reason 2) I want to give the horse a better education than I can give it with my knowlege and experiance (this horse will go to trainer number 2 more often than not).

So please explain to me why I should send my horse to you? what do you offer that no one else does? what education or experiance do you have that makes you worth putting my pony with? what is your unique selling point?

People generaly dont send thier £300 ponies to be proffessionaly broken, they tend to try and do it themselves or get a friend to do it for free. You need to target a higher value market but then you will come across people who are highly educated, generaly business people and generaly have a lot of money invested in a horse so want to see the results.

Both trainers have far far better facilities than you offer.

You need to realise that whilst you may be all about bitless etc the vast majority of riders are not and do not want thier horses trained that way. Quite often bitless will exclude you from competitions (Dressage and showing being 2 of the main ones, Eventing also!).
You realy cannot limit yourself or be so radical when just setting up.

Finaly you need to get far far better photos for your website, it smacks of someone playing pretty ponies. Red diamonte browbands are not proffessional (as much as you may like them), Your turnout leave a lot to be desired (it is fine at home but for your website it needs to be a lot tidier, cleaner and more proffessional. The majority of the photos are of one horse and some of the photos of the flat work are so incorrect they make me cringe.


----------



## madyasmkey

I'm gonna try and do most of what you have put on the list but I won't be getting a-levels because I hate school and I will be going straight into an apprenticeship. 

I have said that just because I don't like bits, I will still ride with them if need be and train a horse to use one. 

I love working with horses and am going to try really hard to get where I want to be, thank you.


----------



## faye

you still havnt explained why I would chose you? what you have to offer that others dont?

For any business you need to know your clients and what they are likely to want and then cater for that. 
There is no point catering to the cheaper end of the market as they generaly dont have the money to send a horse away.


----------



## jaydee

OP - Since your age is going to put you under the new school leaving rule of all pupils having to stay on for sixth form I don't see how you can avoid A levels - other than by going to one of the Equestrian Colleges and finishing your education there
Most good horse industry employers work with these colleges and take students from them to do apprenticeships as part of their work experience


----------



## madyasmkey

I can stay to do an apprenticeship. At tbh at the moment the only thing that might make me stand out is I work well with horses. Until I get my own facilities I don't really have anything going for me.


----------



## jimmyp

madyasmkey said:


> Until I get my own facilities I don't really have anything going for me.


 
This is exactly what the rest of us have been telling you........

Jim


----------



## DuffyDuck

OP,

Can I offer you some advice?

Get an education behind you. It doesn't have to be horse related. As much as it is your dream to get in to horse training, get your schooling done first. Very few people will consider someone under the age of 25 for groom positions, let alone rider positions. As for trainer positions.. that's a whole new kettle of fish.

I would suggest you look at a site like yardandgroom. Look at what qualifications and life skills that employers look for. It is SUCH a difficult thing to get in to, and there are SO many trainers in the world who had ten times, a hundred times your exprience through time and learning. 

Then, look at the people advertising themselves to employers and LOOK at what they have to offer.

Currently, I would consider you as a working student position. Unpaid, and you get to muck out a few boxes. Your attitude on here screams that you think you know far more than you do (despite saying that you are always learning) and that you need to eat a bit of humble pie and realise that people are offering you good advice.

Riding a multitude of horses does not make you a great trainer. Sure, you may be able to stick to a horse and youngsters... but can you train them to competition standard? Some yards look for people who can stick to youngsters and can sit the bucks and farts.. but if you seriously want to get in to high scale training, you have a lot more to learn than just sitting on a youngster.


----------



## madyasmkey

Thank you for your advice, but I won't survive another year at school and I've been on yard and groom. I've found loads of yards but few will accept me with a horse so I've turned them down. I'm going for a few more interviews on the 18th down south and I might be going to one closer to home too.


----------



## SlideStop

madyasmkey said:


> Thank you for your advice, but I won't survive another year at school and I've been on yard and groom. I've found loads of yards but few will accept me with a horse so I've turned them down. I'm going for a few more interviews on the 18th down south and I might be going to one closer to home too.


You will survive, along with hundreds of thousands of other people. No one like school, but you have to do it. What will you have to fall back on? Around here you can hardly get a job at a fast food restaurant with out a high school diploma. And what happens if you get injured and can never ride again? Do you want to be 50 years old as still break ice filled water buckets? Feeding when it's sub zero? Breaking out horses when you can hardly squat because your knees are so arthritic? The horse world is no smooth sailing and even the people I know who are "making it" hardly making it buy pay check to pay check. No money for "extras", just making the bills.... and what about your retirement? 

Don't throw in the towel on school, especially when your so close to finish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

No. I wont make it through another 2 years of school. I only just cope with it now, knowing that I get to leave everyone behind. I will quote happily work with horses the rest of my life, Mary King is over 50 and just competed in the Olympics. I don't want anything to do with school again and I won't go back there ever again.


----------



## CandyCanes

madyasmkey said:


> No. I wont make it through another 2 years of school. I only just cope with it now, knowing that I get to leave everyone behind. I will quote happily work with horses the rest of my life, Mary King is over 50 and just competed in the Olympics. I don't want anything to do with school again and I won't go back there ever again.


You are making the worst mistake of your life. If you don't finish school, no body will want to employ you, and it leaves a bad mark on your c.v. You will also regret it hugely in later life. Has anyone ever told you that a back up plan is recommended? That if your dream job doesn't work out, you need to be qualified to go an alternative route? Well they were 100% correct if they told you that, because in the horse world, business is going down faster than a helicopter falling out of the sky, and no body is making any money in the industry any more. Most who try to get into the horse industry have an alternative qualification or two, just in case. But by leaving school, you are throwing EVERYTHING away. You probably will need to go back to school at some stage in your life, if you finish now. Really.


----------



## madyasmkey

I've been told allthe same thing but I'm not going to do my A-Levels. I have plenty of opportunities to get an apprenticeship and I'd remember it add the best decision of my life.


----------



## madyasmkey

If you want to you can read this and you'll understand why I don't want to go to school. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-stories-poems/horse-saved-my-life-360641/#post4718361


----------



## faye

Sorry you have been bullied, but you still need to do your A levels, perhaps a 6thform college. Or go straight to an Equine college on an access course that will get you your A levels and direct access to the equine courses. 

Sorry but without qualifications you wont get anywhere. Even to get your business off the ground you are going to need funding, that comes from banks, banks are going to want business plans, proof of competancy and proof of your ability to run a business.

Do your A levels through a 6th form college and you get to avoid the bullys, do business studies, do an NVQ in equine management, do any course that gives you transferable skills.


----------



## madyasmkey

Not going to school. I don't care how much better it would be for me, I'm not doing it.


----------



## SlideStop

Those are problems that need to be addressed with the school. You can also switch schools or be home schooled. Education IS important! 

Just think about how many people there are with dreams like yours or who are doing what you want to do. How many of those people make it to that kind of level? I'm not saying don't chase your dreams, but you have to be smart about it. 

At 16 it's hard to see the reality of life. Eventually your going to have to be paying for housing, phone, credit card, car, car insurance, utilities, your families expenses, food... It's VERY hard to make ends meet on that income, let alone save for retirement. 

If you were smart you would continue on and get a degree in business management.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Many of the successful trainers that I know finished at least some amount of college--usually for business, or something similar. You'll need to learn that aspect of it as well. Plus, it can be really good for networking. 

Obviously (like with most things, ha) you already have your mind made up. I'm just tossing that out there.


----------



## madyasmkey

This is the school with outstanding from ofsted too. Home schooling costs a lot and I'm going to find myself am apprenticeship. School is not an option for me.


----------



## Foxhunter

I will say that I understand wanting to leave school. I hated school and missed at least a third of my High School through migraines. I just wanted to work with horses. 
Lucky for me I did not need any GCEs (that's what they were back then) to take my BHS exams. 
I did come to an agreement with my parents in that I would leave but would also work towards further exams in the evenings at college. When I left school at 15 I did have 4 GCEs which was unusual as normally they weren't taken until 16 

You might think that all you want to do is work with horses, I have met many like you and it didn't last long. I had the advantage of knowing what _real_ hard work was having dragged bales of hay and churns of water for two miles mostly uphill, to the horses and ponies. 

Without your GCSEs you cannot do the teaching BHS exams. I doubt if you are a member of the Pony Club so do not have their tests awards. All this counts towards finding good employment. 

I can bet you that most of your work will be mucking out, grooming and tack cleaning, many employers say you will have instruction but, there is always an excuse not to. 
Another thing is that you are unlikely to have a lot of time for your own horse, it will be last on the list. 

A horse of your own when training is a handicap. 

I wish you luck in what ever you do, my advice to you would be to keep your training thoughts to yourself. Be more open minded and accept that good training places have years of experience and if it ain't broke don't mend it.


----------



## SlideStop

madyasmkey said:


> This is the school with outstanding from ofsted too. Home schooling costs a lot and I'm going to find myself am apprenticeship. School is not an option for me.


That's really a shame then. Without it your not going far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

I will go as far as I want to. Don't know why I bothered asking for some help. I wont make it through another year of school and unless you want me dead them I'm not going. I can do BHS exams without any GCSE's if I have enough money to pay for them, which I do not. I will get as far as I want to and remember while some people on here have some good advice the rest clearly don't care.


----------



## Clava

madyasmkey said:


> I will go as far as I want to. Don't know why I bothered asking for some help. I wont make it through another year of school and unless you want me dead them I'm not going. I can do BHS exams without any GCSE's if I have enough money to pay for them, which I do not. I will get as far as I want to and remember while some people on here have some good advice the rest clearly don't care.


 You sadly will only go as far as others will allow you to, not necessarily as far as you want to. You can do GCSE's after you finish school in your own time (not part of home schooling) but without the basics it is unlikely that anyone will employ you. My brother took his O level English 5 times! (he is dyslexic ), but he know he had to pass it to ever be able to get a good job.

Working for someone will be the best option, but it will probably take a very long time to build up a reputation and to be trusted with other people's horses and it will be very tough as you will be competing against very hard working students who will be happy to move anywhere and give up everything else and who have also achieved GCSEs. I hope you find a good opportunity to further your dreams.


----------



## Rideordie112

Look, I was bullied a lot too. I get it, but don't give up on education. Highschool sucks, but college is where it's at. At 16 you have a year or two, but it will get better. Hate to break it to you, but you'll go nowhere without a college diploma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

I'm doing my GCSE's now and getting B, A and A* even without revision. I can quote easily get a job with horses and save up to get a yard of my own. I don't ever plan on having a family so I won't have the need to get a big house.


----------



## jaydee

Equestrian College is a lot different to school - you'd be amongst like minded people for a start so its something you should think about because you'll always be second best in an employers eyes without one because it looks as if you weren't prepared to make the effort to overcome your issues for the sake od something you really want to do
Even if you do find an apprenticeship to take you it will be done though one of the Colleges as an NVQ so you can't totally escape the education system
Most employers are also going to expect you to have a driving license - you'd find it really hard to cope without one and it doesn't sound as if you're old enough to be taking lessons yet if you haven't done your GCSE's


----------



## madyasmkey

I'm not in need of a driving license at anything. I will be nearly 17 when it starts too so I will be able to get driving lessons. I don't think I'll be very good though. I panicked lay time I had a go and instead of pressing down on the break I went on the accelerator in a sports, automatic car so I put my foot in the brake at the same time. I broke it some how and dad won't let me drive again. Lol. My dad thought it was less funny. I'm not bothered about doing my NVQs I just don't want to go into school and there are no horse colleges close enough.


----------



## SlideStop

madyasmkey said:


> I will go as far as I want to. Don't know why I bothered asking for some help. I wont make it through another year of school and unless you want me dead them I'm not going. I can do BHS exams without any GCSE's if I have enough money to pay for them, which I do not. I will get as far as I want to and remember while some people on here have some good advice the rest clearly don't care.


Sometimes the best advice isn't the advice you want to hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

Yeah, but not all the advice I'm being given is what I want.


----------



## jaydee

If you started Year 11 in 2013 and want to leave school you will have no choice but to take a recognized Apprenticeship unless you go to college.
It could take you a year to pass your driving test - and taking it in an Automatic is pointless even though it is easier because most people own manuals and you can't legally drive a manual unless you take your test in one
You might not think you need a driving license but most employers expect a groom to be able to run errands and if the yard is not on a bus route you'd be totally stuck.


----------



## madyasmkey

All the ones I've spoken to are happy with me not having a license and I will be going as a rider, not groom.


----------



## Clava

madyasmkey said:


> All the ones I've spoken to are happy with me not having a license and I will be going as a rider, not groom.


 Many riders are expected to be grooms too as most employers want t get the most for their money.


----------



## madyasmkey

I know. I will be mucking out and grooming, but I'm not going to be a groom primarily. I don't like just riding, I enjoy mucking out and grooming.


----------



## tinyliny

I've read about 3/4ths of this thread and I am still wondering what you, the OP, want from your readers? did you just want to say that you have a website and that you want to get into training, as a form of "announcement", or is this a "rant" on the state of horse training? or did you want suggestions on how to become a trainer?

Because , if you were asking for suggestions or answers, you already seem to have a reason why they all won't work. People will soon figure out that it's a waste of time giving any advice, since you've already got the space filled.


----------



## madyasmkey

The people who have good advise got a thank you. School isn't an option though.


----------



## Lonannuniel

Take it from someone who is a highschool drop out them self, as horrible as school is, it's worth it. I had a full time job through my 12th year of highschool. The previous year I had a 98% average, and thought I could do both school and work a 50 hour week. Needless to say, paying my horse's bills came first to me, and I never finished the school year. Being an adult is horrible. Work for education and experience, for fun and for meeting new people. Once you hit adulthood, work is mandatory if you want to keep yourself afloat. Enjoy your age! 

Does the UK have anything similar to the GED program that we have here in Canada? Though it won't take you as far as a highschool diploma will, it really does help. There are many, many courses that i'd love to take, but with no highschool completion i don't qualify for any. I never thought I'd say that I wanted to enrol in some courses after I was out of school, but once you've had a break, and once you've cleared your mind of the negativity that comes from school, you'll start to wish that you had stuck it out. There are definitely some places that will hire you without the completion, but those are often difficult to find and positions are taken quickly. To make it on your own as a trainer is a very, very difficult task. You'd have to be EXCEPTIONAL to make a living doing that alone - I wouldn't suggest it, haha.

I also don't drive. I'm terrified even being in the passenger seat. I had it all planned out, how to live easily without a license and still be able to work with my horse and pay rent, and get to work, and everything I need. The only barn in my area that's within city limits has a 3 year waiting list, and is busy with lots of children and activities. Why did I want to board there? because I couldn't drive and that's the only barn available to me in the city. Would I have hated it there? yup. but that's the thing with limitations - you have to compromise on what you want and like, because you have no real options and no real alternative.

As others have said, without a car you have no real independence - another thing that I didn't believe until I started living on my own. If i run out of feed for my horse, I have to ask someone else to pick it up for me. If I need a special tool for a project, I have to request someone come pick me up, take me into town, then drive me back. I can't offer any equine services, as getting to a different barn for an appointment requires someone to pick me up and take me there. I got lucky with my own situation, where I can live, work, and ride all in one place. This is a rare thing to find, and guess what? it's a lonely existence. I have two friends, neither of which I've seen in the last year.Again, I'd have to ask someone to pick me up, drive me, hang out with my friend, then ask for a ride back to the barn. I work everyday on my own, and maybe see one or two boarders every once in a while. There is no travelling to a barn to see a clinic, there is no travelling to shows, the limits you create for yourself literally start to isolate you. I'm very anti-social though, i think I'd have gone insane already if I weren't.

If you don't already have one, get a trainer and ask lots and lots of questions - my trainers have led me through to a spot where I am able to train my own horses and work on my own with confidence. I had my first years of experience with trainers, and I think that's where experience is best to come from. It's a gradual progression, and you gain independence by building on what you've learnt over the years. Being very humble yet confident will get you quite far in this business.


----------



## tinyliny

great post, Lonannuel (spell?)

it's that face to face, hand to hand passing of the knowledge of horses, from trainer to pupil, to the next generation , that is the real core of the horse world. yeah, videos and books help a lot, but gaining knowledge first hand from someone who was a willing learner and is now passing it on to someone else is what keeps our horse world tied together, in a very intimate way.


----------



## madyasmkey

When I say trainer I mean just train horses rather than people. I don't like people. I don't talk to anyone at school so lonely is my life. I know education is important but I wouldn't make another year of school.


----------



## madyasmkey

I don't have an instructor at the moment. Almost everything I do via riding is self taught, the person who helped me train Ginny and sold her to me taught me almost everything I know about staying a horse.


----------



## morganarab94

I seriously HATED high school. Literally I could not wait until I could wave bye bye to that place and never look back. I didn't go to college I was going to be just like you, find a job with horses and live happily every after...
Yeah that didn't happen.
The horse industry is going down hill fast and if you don't have some sort of degree you're more than likely going to be pushed on the back burner.
I ended up working in healthcare...yeah a big difference from my ultimate horsie dream.
I'm a 19 year old and have been working at a desk job for the past year because there is no other choice.
I finally decided to go back to school and get a degree as a stable manager/instructor. It was the best decision I've made.
College is NOTHING like high school. Because in college you are surrounded by people who are interested in the same things as you! And as long as you are respectful then you will have no problem making friends..


----------



## jaydee

If you were going in to a job just as a rider you would be expected to already have experience of riding high end competition horses to a proven standard. Don't forget these are horses that are stabled most of the time and in super fit condition
If you were just the 'rider' then you would have to be suitably qualified to over see the grooms and at your age you wouldn't have the qualifications to prove you could do that.
A Head Groom/rider on a competition yard is expected to be able to clip, plait, work out individual feed charts, manage the fitness regimes for each individual horse, recognize and deal with health and soundness issues plus a lot more and is usually the one that drives the horsebox to shows so needs the license to do that - even towing a trailer requires a separate test.
I'm sorry but if you seriously want to work with horses at a good level you are going to have to overcome all your hang-ups and put in the same education time as all the hundreds of others that want to follow the dream but are prepared to make the sacrifices to achieve it.
If you think that you would be able to walk into someone else's business and do as you please with the horses - then forget it now because you would be there to follow instructions from them.


----------



## madyasmkey

No. I don't need to have that experience already. It's an apprenticeship. I learn. I just need to know how to ride. I have a fit horse. It's not like she's just a first horse but she's fit. Fittest horse in any yard I've been to with her, even a racing yard. I haven't handled horses in their prime, but I do handle horses just coming out of competition just as fit. Including a grand prix dressage horse.


----------



## faye

LOL i'm amused by the lies that are suddenly coming forth.

1 horse does not a rider make. Given your pictures on your website your knowlege of correct riding is lacking. I certainly wouldnt have put you on any of my previous horses for fear that you would ruin them. My last horse would probably have killed you, He was properly fit, extremely difficult to ride and god help you if your leg ended up an inch too far back or you didnt sit with him in perfect balance when he did some ninja manovers.

College is not school! you will not face the same problems there!

the vast majority of equine jobs you will need to drive for, either as part of your job or to get to the yard in the first place. Very few yards are on bus routes or walkable distance from anywhere. 

Do NOT expect to just walk into a riding job, you will need to prove your worth first and at the moment with no qualifications, no competition results and no experiance you are right at the bottom of the pile.

You may think you can go as far as you want to but reality is that your dreams are reliant on other people, the people who have the money and the young horses, the people who have the yards and the people who have the job vacancies.

Tell me why would any employer choose a girl with no provable experiance, no competition results, no formal education and who is at best a mediocre rider over one of hundreds of college educated, BHS qualified girls who have oodles of competition experiance, have had regular lessons from some of the best instructors in the UK, who have full driving lisences and often thier HGV lisence?


----------



## Rideordie112

Faye is right. I'm sorry, but coming from someone around your age, you need to get your head out of the clouds. You are not above school. And you won't a trainer make if you aren't willing to be open minded. Horses aren't a one way street, one single method won't work with every horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

Gives them the chance to have a rider that is almost completely out of their training. Its called accommodation or I'm going to a yard on the way to my mums work, I can cycle or run. Car is not a must. Whether college is school or not. I'm not going. Whether you like it or not I'll do it myself. I thought among for some suggestions would be good, and I got some good feed back but most isn't. I can't fix my site at the moment, but most these pictures were about a year ago.


----------



## madyasmkey

I try all sorts with horses to get results. I'm not above school, but I'm not doing it.


----------



## Rideordie112

That's terribly sad. I'm sorry you're not willing to listen to all of the wonderful advice you've been given. Your previous threads on this forum show an extremely low level of maturity, and little knowledge of riding or horsemanship. 
I personally would not hire you to ride my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

Don't then. I don't care. I work well with horses, not people. I wont go to school or college and am going into an apprenticeship, so people need to stop moaning, not gonna change my mind.


----------



## Rideordie112

Everyone is just telling you to educate yourself before you try to train everyone else's horses. Almost every picture on your website your on the horses face, your YouTube videos, on the horses face. 
You have much to learn! I'm sure the people at the apprenticeship will tell you the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

I don't ride on a long reins and no-one around me does, doesn't make it wrong. I haven't put a video up of me riding recently and I have improved greatly.


----------



## Rideordie112

Riding with a contact is a lot different than riding on your horses face. Just look at the jumping pictures on your website. It makes me cringe. 
I too, ride with contact (and I can ride on a long rein). But there is a difference between having a horse on the bit, and pulling on their head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

madyasmkey said:


> Don't then. I don't care. I work well with horses, not people. I wont go to school or college and am going into an apprenticeship, so people need to stop moaning, not gonna change my mind.


The horse world is FILLED with working with people. I want to list all the situations but it's literally what the horse world is built on. 

And also, consider this for a second. The people who are giving you advice have NOTHING to lose. It's not their careers, education or life on the line. Why would have have any reason to give bad advice? If your not willing to take advice why ask? I think you need to take a deep breath, step back and think about what is best for your future. In the end the only person your hurting is you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

I'm not bad with people and am polite when I need to be. I can work with people if I have to. I don't want to go to school and I've not asked about whether I should go or not because I'm not going.


----------



## SlideStop

I mean this in the nicest way possible... You are being your own worst enemy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

Not bothered, you don't tell me how to live my life neither does anyone else. NOT going to college or sixth form. Had this argument with my mum and there's no-one that can persuade me otherwise.


----------



## MsBHavin

Well. When Mcdonalds wont even hire you, will you decide school is best? 

You really aren't helping yourself. This thread and the thread you posted about ignoring what the internship people told you to do are going to be the nails in your coffin.


----------



## madyasmkey

Not gonna happen. If I spend another two years with the people from my school I will end my own life, so that will be the nails to my coffin. And when I'm doing well with my horses I'll remember all the people who didn't help and the few who did.


----------



## MsBHavin

Your threads, your unwillingness to be open to other forms of training, and your general attitude will get you nowhere. I feel bad for you. Your attitude through this forum/you threads is atrocious. Your riding is mediocre. I hope you find your way. I hope you get a good trainer and pull your head out of your *ahem* because until you do, you'll be getting nowhere fast.


----------



## Shoebox

Unfortunately, dreams aren't that easy to reach. You have to WORK to be successful. You have to do things you don't like to do, and you really always will to some degree. Unfortunately, being young, you're going to disagree with that till you're blue in the face and you'll only realize that you're wrong when it'll be incredibly difficult to turn back. We're giving you this advice because WE HAVE BEEN THERE. 

I really do hope it turns out for you. Unfortunately I don't see that as likely, with you refusing to go to school (a very immature decision, to just flat out refuse to go to school. Nobody likes school, we tolerate it at best, but we go anyways instead of whining about it and deciding not to do it.) and refusing to change your view on anything. School IS an option for you. YOU are the one deciding that it's not. You can't say it's not an option when it's perfectly open to you, you're just refusing it because you don't like it.

Not to mention how many people you will have to work with when training horses. I'm not good with people, just horses, you say, but you have to have equal skill with each to hope to get anywhere in the horse world. 

If course, with you I'm wasting my breath - you're young and you know everything. I hope it's not too long before you realize that we're giving you good advice that should be taken to heart.


----------



## madyasmkey

I'm open to ways of training. If I worked with a horse that worked well after joining up, I'd do it, if they need a bit I'd use it. My riding has improved a lot since my lady video and I am getting a 10/10 in my riding for GCSE PE


----------



## Lonannuniel

madyasmkey said:


> If I spend another two years with the people from my school I will end my own life, so that will be the nails to my coffin.


Generally I try to word these as nicely as possible, and though off topic, it needs to be said.

Suicide is not something you joke about, use as a means of exaggeration and to create drama, or use as a threat to get your way. If you do truly feel suicidal, I suggest getting help, as avoiding the situation will not make that feeling go away, I'm sorry to say. 

I had a very, very dear friend of mine commit suicide, it is not a subject I take lightly.


----------



## EquineObsessed

I've been trying to stay away from these threads, but here goes.
I'm 18, and I'm starting out as a trainer. I didn't go to college, although I'm not saying I never will. I've had a lot of help, and a lot of advice. Usually, what I don't want to hear is exactly what I need. My best friends were pretty much born on horseback, and I respect their horsemanship highly. I grew up with them, on their farm, and that's where I learned to ride.

Fast forward to my 11th birthday. They bought me a horse. Finally, I had my own horse at my own house and I could ride every day. During the three years I owned that mare before her knee blew out and she had to be put down, I started working with kid's horses. Making bratty little ponies an acceptable mount. My next horse was a basically untrained Arab mare. She taught me so much about training. And humility. My parents split, and she was the collateral. I still rode as often as possible, and as soon as I was 18, I moved halfway across the country to work at a small barn. When, I decided to come home, I had several job offers, and I've landed an incredible job, working for an old teacher of mine, training out of her barn.

The point to all of that is this: you will get nowhere without connections, without people. If I had not spent years being as appreciative and hardworking at my friends barn, they never would have bought me a horse. If I hadn't been appreciative of that horse and worked my butt off every day, I never would have got another. Do you think my old French teacher would have hired me if I hadn't been a good student? 

School matters. People matter. Be willing for the bad jobs, willing for the people who see your flaws, and willing for the people who help you out anyway. You cannot start out young by yourself. Build connections. You said you don't like people, but the horse world IS people. Horses are the easy part. 

The people on this thread that are giving you such 'terrible advice' are some of the ones that have the most knowledge. If you're feeling ganged up on, consider that you are in the wrong.


----------



## faye

GCSE PE riding can be completed by total novices with less than 6 weeks riding experiance if they have a good horse! I've lent horses for the assessment and coached people through it.

Your riding is not as good as you seem to think it is.


----------



## madyasmkey

Not am option for me to stay on school. The bloody Queen could tell me to go and I wouldn't. I don't just not like school it is the worst part of my life I have to endure and you clearly have never been treated the way I have at school. Self Ham being a big party of my life until last year because of it. So just leave me alone saying I'm going to fail if I don't go because I hate it. 

Achieving my NVQs from an apprenticeship is a much more respected qualification than if I were at college. 

Horses quite literally are my life and I improve every time I'm near them.


----------



## faye

You hate school, college is completly different, more akin to university than to school. Hell you can even do A levels by distance learning, the only time you have to interact with any form of classmate then is during exams. Also a 6thform college is highly unlikely to have any of your old classmates in it

but hey you are determined to ruin your life and make your poor mum extremly miserable in the process.


----------



## madyasmkey

faye said:


> GCSE PE riding can be completed by total novices with less than 6 weeks riding experiance if they have a good horse! I've lent horses for the assessment and coached people through it.
> 
> Your riding is not as good as you seem to think it is.


Whether it is our not, I have done all of it for my horse, not been given her to do an assessment on. I work hard, muck out and groom for fun. If anything I prefer making a good bed for my horse first and riding afterwards. I'm a good student and I ask lots of questions. I ask people about things I've heard and ask their opinion and then try it out. I'm not some spilt girl who just got a horse I had to work with her for 10 months before I was allowed to buy her and we couldn't pay nearly two game outright for her, monthly payments and if I didn't ride her everyday she'd throw me off. I was way too stubborn and got back on and did it again, falling off again and again until I learnt to ride through it.


----------



## Shoebox

Faye is right, college is COMPLETELY different. I hated school with a passion. I don't mind college, I can go to my classes then go home. 

Also, you have NO GROUNDS whatsoever to be telling us about "we CLEARLY must not have been treated the same way" as you. It's flat out insulting. Many, many of us have been treated like crap, abused verbally and mentally and some physically, and have found ways of dealing with it. For many of us it was horses. Life is what YOU make it. If YOU are letting all of this get to you, that's on you. Professional help would help immensely if it's getting you down this badly. School is full of nasty people, and it's up to you whether to let that get to you and shut down, to ignore it, or to reach out for help. But shooting the rest of us down because you hate school and we "must not understand" you and what you went through is juvenile and insulting.


----------



## madyasmkey

All of my year are going to all the 6th forms and colleges around. I want nothing to do with them ever again. It'll cost too much in bus fees and my mum was the one to say not college and I said not sixth form. I wont ruin my life because I'm not like my dad and **** of telling me I'll upset my mum in the process because she is my only friemd and you know nothing about me! 

I frigging hate my life as it is and I was hoping for some help from horsey people but clearly not. Your just the same as everyone else.


----------



## MsBHavin

madyasmkey said:


> All of my year are going to all the 6th forms and colleges around. I want nothing to do with them ever again. It'll cost too much in bus fees and my mum was the one to say not college and I said not sixth form. I wont ruin my life because I'm not like my dad and **** of telling me I'll upset my mum in the process because she is my only friemd and you know nothing about me!
> 
> I frigging hate my life as it is and I was hoping for some help from horsey people but clearly not. Your just the same as everyone else.


I think it might be time to seek professional help from a therapist.


----------



## EquineObsessed

You're attitude is keeping you from a world of knowledge.


----------



## SlideStop

madyasmkey said:


> All of my year are going to all the 6th forms and colleges around. I want nothing to do with them ever again. It'll cost too much in bus fees and my mum was the one to say not college and I said not sixth form. I wont ruin my life because I'm not like my dad and **** of telling me I'll upset my mum in the process because she is my only friemd and you know nothing about me!
> 
> I frigging hate my life as it is and I was hoping for some help from horsey people but clearly not. Your just the same as everyone else.[/QUOTE
> 
> The funny thing is we ARE trying to help you because we DO care.
> 
> And just wondering... What kind of responses were you hoping for? Did you want us to say "Yeah, who needs school anyway!!!"? Discourage you from bettering yourself? Decrease the likelihood of you achieving your dreams??
> 
> And I agree. I think it's time to find a therapist and go to your school administration and work out these issues if your being bullied.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey

Just leave me alone. I do everything of my own back and I don't need some people talking to me and telling me they can make everything better when they can't. 

I was simply asking for help getting into training and I got that. Not for people telling me how Crap my life will be if I don't do what they tell me.


----------



## faye

Did it ever occur to you that if everyone is saying the same thing then its most likely they are right. 

You need to grow a pair and confront the bullys. At the moment they have won.

Oh and BTW you have no idea of what some of us went through at school or in our personal lives. Some of which is far worse than a tomato in your hair!


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Closed for review by the Moderators

.


----------

